# Advice for Replacing Stolen Gear on Budget



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

My father and I recently had our surf gear stolen out of our truck on a family trip to NC. I will be traveling to Navarre Beach in early August and wanted to try to replace some gear before then on a limited budget. 



All I currently have is Okuma 65 Baitfeeder reel. I would love to put together a couple of combos (long and short). Any advice on affordable rods/reels for Pompano, Whiting, blue etc..


I've heard Ugly Stiks work well for Pompano but don't know the model, length, action. Any advice would be great


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Truly sorry about your gear being stolen.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Love my ugly stick u have a 7 footer I use for reds.. check our the penn prevail rods they have a whole line if them I have a 9 ft model and it can sling some lead. I am a huge fan of shimano even their cheaper reels are well made


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry about your gear being stolen. For 30ish bucks I like the ugly stix 7 foot model for pomps,blues,Spanish any thing in that range really have not had one rod snap on me yet but the guides have fallen out after a season use, I normally just replace all the guides with better ones when that happens ... Also if you go to some of the bait and tackle shops they have discounts on return items and some sell consignment sale that customers take to them to sell.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I use the Bass Pro Shops line of reels all day long...They are cheap but pretty sturdy...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss-
I have a 10' 2pc Ugly Stick surf rod I'd be willing to part with (if that sounds like something you're interested in). Good condition, No junk- just an older rod I don't use anymore. You could put a good 9000-14000 reel on it - would work great. PM me any offer.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Go to the Gulfbreeze Flea Market. It's open every Saturday and Sunday. There are always a couple vendors there with decent gear for decent to cheap prices. On top of that, they haggle.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

As far as lures go, check out the bargin bin at Walmart. When they order to much stuff, or when something doesn't sell real quick they put it in a box and mark them around $2. You will see a lot of Bomber baits and Heddon top water lures. It's hard for me to get out of Walmart without digging in those boxes. Also, check Craigslist. You will often find someone selling a stocked tackle box on the cheap. Heck, might even find the person that stole your property selling it on there.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I had my gear stolen twice, both times from my boat while parked in my driveway and my parents driveway. Both time my renter's insurance paid to replace it all. You might want to check.

P_


----------

